# Albert Schweitzer tournament 2004



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

OK...my very first thread. Didn't see this anywhere here so here are the results of the trournament where U18 teams played against each other:

Germany A - Poland (Place 7)
99:81 (22:20, 24:16, 28:21, 25:24)

11:00
Finland - USA (Place 5)
69:96 (23:25, 13:25, 20:26, 13:20)

14:00
Serbien & Montenegro - Spanien (Place 3)
77:82 (27:19, 24:17, 12:28, 14:18)

16:00
Türkei - Argentinien
92:65 (22:16, 15:21, 25:12, 30:16)

I'm proud our young finish team with 6th spot. They didn't succeed that well in European qualifications but this makes up some of it.

Quick look at the stats show that Yi Lian, chinese player had a good tournament..at least statwise (18.7, 10.8, 2.18stl, 2.33 blk) and had the pest productivity value (23.1). Nemanja Aleksandrov had 15.8. Best US player was Kyle Lowry (19.2,8)..don't know how good the us team really was. Here's the link to tournament pages (in german). Just hoping if someone actually saw those games there would post some comments on players and teams.

http://www.basketball-bund.de/dbb/index.cfm?NavID=3695&CoID=7332


----------

